# What should I name the puppy?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Please help me decide, once and for all.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Schuyler


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The poll is nearly tied! Not helping, lol!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am leaning towards Zidane or Nikon. My sister picked Kimbo. I thought Kai was cute but I think two syllables are easier for me in training ("Kenya" "Coke-y"). Schuyler was my original choice but I like that name for a human and should maybe "save" it.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I picked Zidane - I think it suits him


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I chose Nikon. In line with the hard K suite of names; and two syllables. 

Its literally neck and neck with Zidane in the poll.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

He seems more like a Nikon than a Zidane. I am really starting to like Nikon, the more you say the better it sounds.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I chose Nikon too.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I chose Nikon too. He looks like a little Nikon. 

By the way, I am so excited that you have a little puppy. You take great pictures, so I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of the little guy as he grows up.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

My husband recommended Gustaf, I like it myself, I know its not on your list but its a good strong sounding name and lets face it, hes going to be big soon 
You can call him Gus for short but I like the idea of 2 syllables, too for a name. 
I just figured out after listening to a Queen song if I ever get a female dog Im naming her Bijou,







love the song, love the name.
yikes I hope i didnt confuse you more


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I liked it too and then everyone in my family said it sounded dumb and when I asked DH he didn't paused and then said it sounded OK (meaning he probably thinks it's dumb).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG what an adorable little boy.







I think Nikon fits him well!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nikon, because he is so cute you need to take pictures of him.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Kim_BecileI picked Zidane - I think it suits him


That is what I thought, too.
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your puppy is gorgeous. having a puppy that cute,
how do you not spoil him??? when you pronounce Kai, you pronounce the K along with the eye sound, correct? i like the name.
is your puppy an import and is he black and red??? good luck with your pup.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

It has to be Nikon. With the great photos you have already posted, I can't wait to see more. He is definitely photogenic!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadyour puppy is gorgeous. having a puppy that cute,
> how do you not spoil him??? when you pronounce Kai, you pronounce the K along with the eye sound, correct? i like the name.
> is your puppy an import and is he black and red??? good luck with your pup.


I suppose I do spoil him, lol! Right now we are all about keeping him quiet (anytime he is bored, tired, hungry, lonely...he barks a LOT!) and doing lots of socialization so I've been taking him everywhere. Luckily since he's a pup I can get away with bringing him to relatives and such that don't necessarily like big dogs in their house and he's small enough yet where I can carry him in the pet store until he has his next shot.

Yeah the Kai would be with the K sound but the ai sound is like "eye", like Ky.

I think he will be black and red, he's not an import per se, but his mother was imported and was bred in Germany, the sire lives in Germany so he's basically German but was born here. I was choosing whether to go in the direction of working lines or German lines and I chose German b/c I trust my breeder and I want to study up more on working lines and Schutzhund before I look for a working line dog. Also I made some new friends with German dogs doing German conformation so it's easier and more fun for me when we can do it as a group. I want to do Schutzhund too, but, no expectations. My ultimate goal would be a breed survey which implies SchH titles but even if we do that I don't expect to be competitive.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

To me German Shepherds are a noble breed so pick a name that's befitting one. I like Nikon too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DH says "His name is Nikon!"

I guess that is that.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent! The name grew on him...good news. It will grow on the rest of the family too.

My family had a hard time with the name I chose for our new addition, Bruder. But, its starting to catch on.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I picked Kai 'cause that is what I named my guy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yea, I picked Nikon too!! Look forward to seeing more pics of Nikon soon


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey! What about _*Justice*_. He could be most gentle GS, but with that name nobody will fool around with him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Nikon! 

I can picture that...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Friends adopted a GSD in March and named him Nikon. All their dogs (labs and GSDs) have Native American names. I believe "Nikon" means "friend". I'll check with her. They pronounce it KNEE-CON.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They're all good names. I went with Zidane because it just struck me as an interesting name. I hope you don't have to pay a royalty with Nikon!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked Kai, I like it, and I like smaller names so I can get their attention quick!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DHauTo me German Shepherds are a noble breed so pick a name that's befitting one. I like Nikon too.


Nikon, that's a noble name for a camera.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI am leaning towards Zidane or Nikon. My sister picked Kimbo. I thought Kai was cute but I think two syllables are easier for me in training ("Kenya" "Coke-y"). Schuyler was my original choice but I like that name for a human and should maybe "save" it.


 why are two syllable names easier for you when training???


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI am leaning towards Zidane or Nikon. My sister picked Kimbo. I thought Kai was cute but I think two syllables are easier for me in training ("Kenya" "Coke-y"). Schuyler was my original choice but I like that name for a human and should maybe "save" it.


I like Kai. What about Kaia or Kaya? That way it is two syllables. I have had dogs with one-syllable names and I usually just end up adding an extra syllable as a "nickname" and call them that in training. Like my dog Pooch usually got called Poochie.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Ditto on Nikon, as soon as I saw that name I thought he resembled it the most - lots of luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeI am leaning towards Zidane or Nikon. My sister picked Kimbo. I thought Kai was cute but I think two syllables are easier for me in training ("Kenya" "Coke-y"). Schuyler was my original choice but I like that name for a human and should maybe "save" it.
> ...


Dunno, just are. If a dog has one syllable I lengthen it (ie, Coke is Cokie). It just seems to flow better "Kenya, come!" "Cokie, come!"


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

nikon rember if a name ebrasses you DONT PICK IT!!! you will have random people asking SOOOO many questions and the first one is " what her/his name"


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

WoW Everyone likes Nikon too! I was thinking you'll want to take more pictures of him !!! But someone else already said that.....


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess you went with Nikon. 
I voted for Kimbo. 

Two syllables are better for training I heard, because so their name is sounds different than their one syllabe commands, like come, no, down, sit, stay, etc...

The name is really for us. Not really a command. Unless you use the name in recall which some people do, not a trainer myself, just what I have read. Do not make me remember where either,







I supposed I could find it if I had to.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I liked the name Kai.

When I hear that name I picture a tall, darkly tanned and handsome man...on a white sand island with a drink in his hand...wearing no shirt and black tight shorts...black hair that comes about to his shoulders...

I'd go with Kai.









(*deep breath in, let it out* Now, back to work)


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

My dog is named Kaiser, but I'm always calling him Kai.
Kaiser means emperor in German. Good name for a GSD, right!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I chose Nikon


----------

